# Audis in the Park - TTOC Stand - 7th August



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/
Sunday August 7th [email protected] Wicksteed Park, near Kettering NN15 6NJ

Here is the list of attendees for this years Audis in the Park:

TT Law
Yellow_TT
Barton TT
markypoo
hy3na
bozzy96
VSPURS
tony_rigby_uk
666MRB
SAVTT240
DI4COV
bigsyd
mon&stu
Sally Woolacott
Redscouse
Nem
Charlie
GiddersTT
Mark Davies
salTTy
shurcomb
V6RUL
R80RTT
2sprintfast
archer77
donuTT
TTsline02
Gareth50
mark_hogan
AshleyC

Please note that the stand will be for TTOC members only but dont fret its only £10 to join with our web option.

Steve


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Havent done this one due to other commitments before. its in the diary  and if you can put me down for the stand that would be awesome.

Matt


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'LL be there   aint missed one yet..... :lol: :lol:

SAV..


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Same Here count me in.......
last 2 years have been spot on 8)

Dave


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Will be there


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Bought my ticket online,have never been before...Can anyone tell me when they send you the ticket??.....thx


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've never been able to go before but I think this year I may be off work so might give it a go. What sort of an event is it? Is it just a load of cars parked up in a park or is there more to it?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Here is the list of attendees for this years Audis in the Park:
> 
> TT Law
> Yellow_TT
> ...


Does it make sense to put where this is held, what it is about and the date? Unless I have missed it? Is there a thread elsewhere with this info on?

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/
Sunday August 7th [email protected] Wicksteed Park, near Kettering NN15 6NJ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

blackers said:


> Does it make sense to put where this is held, what it is about and the date? Unless I have missed it? Is there a thread elsewhere with this info on?
> 
> http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/
> Sunday August 7th [email protected] Wicksteed Park, near Kettering NN15 6NJ


Yes it does , I was just scrolling down to see if this exact info was included before heading off to Google.

Please add me to the list Steve 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Could you add me to the list as well please


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think we might come. Put us down on the list, please.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

please add me to the list ,I will be taking a dog slay over the pack ice to Manchester then driving the rest.Dont suppose they could have made it any further south cheers Keith


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep count me in for this one.

Not missed one yet either, provided the weather is good like last year it is a very good day out.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SteveC


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Can you stick me down thanks


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stick me down also please Steve mate 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Now Paul has turned up, i will have to as well..  
Steve


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd really like to go to this but all depends on what happens to my circumstances in the next few weeks/months 

So please put me as a possible please


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bring it onnnnnnn!


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Could you save us a space too.


----------



## archer77 (Aug 4, 2008)

Could you save us a spot if any left too.


----------



## donuTT (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be there so count me in.

Thanks.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you pop me down for this


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm defo a no for this now  boo


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Could you save us a space too.


Sorry, can't make this now, the Nurburgring and the DTM are calling.


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Audis in the Park 2011 OFFICIAL UPDATE....SUNDAY 7TH August 2011

Well it has been a while since I've updated you all so here goes.

For those of you that haven't heard of Audis in the Park, it is now in its 3rd year and is known as the BIGGEST Audi only event in the country.

It was created to bring ALL Audi owners, drivers and enthusiasts together for a day of everything Audi. It is a fantastic family day out as the event is held in the grounds of Wicksteed Park in Kettering.

People travel from all corners of the UK and beyond to be there. Last year we even had visitors from Northern Ireland, Belgium and Holland!

This year I am having a big push on advanced ticket sales. Advanced tickets are only £5PER VEHICLE!!! This makes AITP amazing value for money as a family day out.

Tickets will be available on the gate on the day but they will be £6 per vehicle. Now I know that is only a £1 saving but ADVANCED ticket sales is the only way I recover the expenditure involved in running the event.

You see, this isn't an event funded and organized by a large multi million pound company, It is run by me, on my own with my own money.

Please consider this: Paying £6 on the gate the money goes directly to Wicksteed park. Paying £5 in advanced (via the website) the money comes directly to me to fund the show. This includes hiring the event field, funding the website and buying the trophies. Without this funding AITP may well have to stop.

The website should answer any questions you may have regarding the event so please pop along to www.audisinthepark.co.uk and have a nosey around.

I also still have space for a few trade stalls so if you know of any traders that may well benefit from having a traders pitch please forward them to the website.

Hope to see you all at AITP2011!

Calvin
Event Manager
Audis in the Park


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

Looks good put me in for this one

Thanks

G


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just orderd my ticket for this


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stick me down !!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

TT Law said:


> http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/
> Sunday August 7th [email protected] Wicksteed Park, near Kettering NN15 6NJ
> 
> Here is the list of attendees for this years Audis in the Park:
> ...


Can you put me down on the list too??

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, could you add me to the list aswell please.. thnx.. see everyone there..


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Updated list of attendees:

TT Law
Yellow_TT
Barton TT
markypoo
hy3na
bozzy96
VSPURS
tony_rigby_uk
666MRB
SAVTT240
DI4COV
bigsyd
mon&stu
Sally Woolacott
Redscouse
Nem
Charlie
GiddersTT
Mark Davies
salTTy
shurcomb
V6RUL
R80RTT
2sprintfast
archer77
donuTT
TTsline02
Gareth50
mark_hogan
AshleyC

Dont forget to get your tickets online atv http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ticket just ordered.


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi, Am I too late to get a place on the stand? I am hoping to make it this time. 
Ta


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi, Am I too late to get a place on the stand? I am hoping to make it this time.
> Ta


Not too late Sally. Your on the list.

Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Oooooo forgot about this one. BRING IT ON!! :lol:


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Steve please put me down for the stand have just bought my ticket look forward to the show and we are going to 
Event 11. Mick.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Can you please remove my name from the list, i can no longer attend im afraid   

Paul


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I would like to join you guys on the stand also, but won't be able to get there until the afternoon.

Would this be a problem?


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

barton TT said:


> Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.


Lol, now you say, already brought my ticket! lol sounds like something id do though.. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.


But the only money that they get to pay for the event is from the advanced ticket sales and for £5 itnis a great day


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep definitly true.. i saw the post to begin with, and went straite to the website.. Should be a great day out if the weathers nice..


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.
> ...


I know Andy i have even booked my advanced ticket and paid the £5 but there are some people that like almost freebies.lets hope for some good weather on the day like last year.


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry guys cant make this now  gotta go to a wedding in Germany! However on the plus side its only an hour south of the Nurburgring, so funny enough were now driving over and get some more laps in!! Only got back 4 weeks ago lol...


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what time the gates open? and what time are people looking to get there?
im at the UCS car show on the saturday, i think we might loose alot of audis to that show, seen as though it has such a big name and what with it being on all weekend.. :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please make sure that if you want to be on the TTOC stand you are a current TTOC member. To avoid being turned away on the day best to renew now :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

AshleyC said:


> Does anyone know what time the gates open?


Gates open about 7am for the car boot sales.most people i would say would be there by 9-30 / 10am but you can arrive anytime last year people came just for the afternoon.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Stick me on the list, just paid.

If anyone wants to meet up on the way down we will be coming onto the M1 at Barnsley junction

Or if anyone fancies a saturday trip down and an hotel overnight give us a shout, we could even do the Santa Pod show on the Saturday.

jontymo


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

barton TT said:


> AshleyC said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what time the gates open?
> ...


Cool, il be there for 9-30 then.. might not go to the UCS Show, i can see myself getting ratted. :lol: 
See everyone there!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ticket just ordered, see you all on the day, is anyone travelling down the A1, if so what time will you be at Newark?
Is there a certain amount of spaces on the ttoc stand?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Ticket just ordered, see you all on the day, is anyone travelling down the A1, if so what time will you be at Newark?
> Is there a certain amount of spaces on the ttoc stand?


Don't think space is a problem its one big park and we were given a good size club space last year.


----------



## donuTT (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

Just a question about organisation. When you said "come to the stand" what does that mean?
Should we come driving with the TT to the stand? Should we put the TT on a parking somewhere and come to the stand walking?

I have no idea how this event works, never been there 

Cheers,
donuTT


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

donuTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question about organisation. When you said "come to the stand" what does that mean?
> Should we come driving with the TT to the stand? Should we put the TT on a parking somewhere and come to the stand walking?
> ...


Bring yourself and the car to the stand, park up and enjoy the day.if you bring kids wicksteads has so much to offer plenty of rides and a big car boot sale on sundays


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The stand is just a place to park on the grass with the rest of the TT boys/gals, its not an arena with high security and guns involved, unless Charlie turns up and then all hell will let loose..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There's a good chance I'll be there: A3DFU needs to stretch her legs again :wink:


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

So no club passes are being sent out, they will just let anyone into the show with there car?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You need to be a TTOC member to be on the TTOC stand - but then you are 8)


----------



## whitett64 (May 29, 2011)

Hi put me down for the TT stand


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Updated list of attendees:

PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU MUST BE A TTOC MEMBER TO BE ON THE TTOC STAND.

Please read above. I know a couple of people on the list have to renew. Please make sure you do this prior to the day.

TT Law
Yellow_TT
Barton TT
markypoo
hy3na
bozzy96
tony_rigby_uk
SAVTT240
DI4COV
bigsyd
mon&stu
Sally Woolacott
Redscouse
Nem
Charlie
GiddersTT
Mark Davies
salTTy
shurcomb
V6RUL
R80RTT
2sprintfast
archer77
donuTT
TTsline02
Gareth50
mark_hogan
AshleyC
audmin
jontymo
davelincs
A3DFU
whitteTT64
VSPURS


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow! Quite a turn out by the looks of it, should be a brilliant day! lets just hope the weather stays good.
looking forward to meeting everyone..


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

see you all there....looking forward to it.....hope the weather is good to us... 8) 8)


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

barton TT said:


> Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.


Problem with doing that is I dont get to re-coup the costs involved with running a show like AITP.

I dont have huge funding or backing from a bigger organization, the only way I even begin to claw some of the money back I spend putting the show on, is through advanced ticket sales.

Even paying £6 on the gate the money goes directly to Wicksteed Park. Without the money from advanced ticket sales AITP might never happen in the future.


----------



## donuTT (Mar 19, 2011)

cal1470 said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.
> ...


Hi,

Why can't you get sponsored by tuning brand, performance parts brand or even by some garage?
They will obviously advertise at such event. I mean directly by being there and indirectly by attende showing their car and the job done on them. 
I think such partners should contribute. We spend enough buying their expensive parts 

donuTT


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

To be fair I think the £5 advance ticket is a bargain and I have gladly paid it. Although I did double check it was just for the vehicle when the wrist band turned up in the post the other week I found it a bit odd having a wrist band for the car  
The last couple of years it has been an excellent event and always made better with nice weather. There is a good mix of old and new Audi's which makes it a bit interesting.

Looking forward to it on Sunday and spent last weekend polishing my TT in prep for a good show.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

would like someone just to confirm the postcode for me....nn15 6nj barton road....many thanks


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes mate sound correct you can't miss it signs everywhere


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

cal1470 said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tip for anyone coming as i live in the town you can get in Wicksteads for a £1 before 10am follow the carboot signs and then head down to the Audi stand.
> ...


How about TTOC say unless you have a wrist band not allowed on club stand. That way you are getting your £5


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> cal1470 said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


We've enough problems keeping non members off :wink: :lol: You know who you are [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

barton TT said:


> cal1470 said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


Its a nice gesture bud but in all honesty I just want loads of cars there, as minimal amout of political restrictions as possible. Just want peeps to enjoy the day. The motto is "if its an audi its welcome"


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

donuTT said:


> cal1470 said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


Its a fair comment buddy, but the moment a bigger organization gets hold of a show/event it tends to ruin it for the people. AITP was created by myself for the people. Ive been into the vw/audi scene for many years and have been to many MANY shows. I'm sure some of you will agree that some shows become political and in my opinion takes the fun out of the show. I always wanted AITP to just be a peoples show (if ya get what i mean)


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicely put bud


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm on the stand / List..., but haven't got my ticket... can you pay on the gate?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

any northwest convoy down?

SYD? STEVE? MARK? Ect.?????


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'm on the stand / List..., but haven't got my ticket... can you pay on the gate?


I believe it's £6 on the day but the organisers don't get a penny it's goes straight to the park. Otherwise pay a pound to carboot sale before 10am and make your way to TT stand.
I would love to cruise but I'm only 1 minute drive from park.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any northwest convoy down?
> 
> SYD? STEVE? MARK? Ect.?????


Let us know as well guys, we might go down with you guys

Jon


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

is it to late if i join the TTOC 2moz ? could i get on the stand ?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any northwest convoy down?
> 
> SYD? STEVE? MARK? Ect.?????


Are you running lean? Still waiting a response from Syd.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sumpscraper said:


> is it to late if i join the TTOC 2moz ? could i get on the stand ?


That would be fine, we'll see the order for a membership come in when you join up. 

See you Sunday!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Pointless my name being on this thread as won't be allowed on the stand, apart from that Ive never posted here until now :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any northwest convoy down?
> 
> SYD? STEVE? MARK? Ect.?????


Yo dude calling the NW lot
According to my map 2 1/2 hrs to get there so how about meeting at Knutsford services at say 6.30 to 7.00 am and leaving no later than 7.15 (chance to have a pee  and a coffee and [smiley=gossip.gif] ) and then a stop at Corley services m6 for a coffee ( and any other services b4 if nature calls   ) if this is ok add your name so we know who will be at the services

Bigsyd


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be making a late appearance (around 2ish) so should catch the cruise home with those going back up the M1.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

markypoo said:


> Pointless my name being on this thread as won't be allowed on the stand, apart from that Ive never posted here until now :?


Not coming down and campimg this year then Mark.? I see you are selling black beauty  
Ian.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Ian
I was planning on coming but have to much going on at the moment and yes the cars for sale minus the BBS's as they were sold last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope the weather holds out for you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > any northwest convoy down?
> ...


Sounds good to me!! Put me down


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > any northwest convoy down?
> ...


*MEET People at Knutsford @ 6:30 / 7:00 am*
1) BigSyd
2) Tony_rigby_uk
3) Mark_hogan


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not going to be able to make this now - have a great day tomorrow.....


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

HELP!!!! Cant find my bloody tickets for this!!!! do I have to pay again or will my name be down on the list????

OK Panic averted!!! found them!!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well its a lovely morning in Lincoln, hope the sun is out in Kettering
see ya all later


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Well its a lovely morning in Lincoln, hope the sun is out in Kettering
> see ya all later


Lovely morning here in KeTTering Dave sun is out.  rain is expected later in the day though.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Thanks to those that attended today.

A nice relaxed event and always worth the effort of attending.

Calvin - if you read this, a great event thanks for organising.

We won club stand of the day and Yellow TT (Andy) won the show and shine again so a successful day for the club.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations everyone [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres a few snaps


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great day and another good turn out from our members, good to see Andy (and the winner again is the guy in the yellow TT)win, and also good to see Nem collect the best club stand award.

I have to say to all that the line up was great with a mix of MK1's and 2's and almost every TT colour going. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Feels good to be in a great place.

Jontymo


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

As above 8) what a great day well done to Andy ( good to see he has still got it :lol: ) and to the club. Audi in the park is a very relaxed and chilled event with a great chance to catch up and have a natter with old and new members
Some beautiful TT's there today and felt good to be part of it
See you all at ADI and the NW crew next weekend at our local event 8) 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I nearly forgot this one


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

can you only park in that section if your in the " official owners club" so does that mean you unofficially dont own one if you havnt paid for a membership? :/ lol

looks like you had good weather !

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.877062,0.918269


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes Bella ,you have to be a member to park on the stand


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Great day today really enjoyed it  left about 5 after taking flags etc down. nice to meet a few new faces and old.thanks Davelincs for the book.roll on the next TTOC Event.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> As above 8) what a great day well done to Andy ( good to see he has still got it :lol: ) and to the club. Audi in the park is a very relaxed and chilled event with a great chance to catch up and have a natter with old and new members
> Some beautiful TT's there today and felt good to be part of it
> See you all at ADI and the NW crew next weekend at our local event 8) 8)


Talking of which I have 2 passes left for the Classic German car show at Haigh Hall Wigan. If anybody would like to join us (20 TTs so far) drop me a PM. Here's a link to the event.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=207208

Looks like you had a great day out and well done Andy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> As above 8) what a great day well done to Andy ( good to see he has still got it :lol: ) and to the club. Audi in the park is a very relaxed and chilled event with a great chance to catch up and have a natter with old and new members
> Some beautiful TT's there today and felt good to be part of it
> See you all at ADI and the NW crew next weekend at our local event 8) 8)


Cheers guys and Syd thanks again for not entering :lol:


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Just to confirm what everyone else has said......had a great day,really enjoyed our first meet...met some smashing people....bartonTT..davelincs(blue stratos man)jontymo,mick &lynn,andy(yellow)nem...and many more...thanks...looking forward to the next one


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well done to all that put the TTOC stand together, was the best looking & deserved the Best Club Award 

Great day & good to catch up with old friends & new 

Downloaded some pics here ; http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 444cc6ac47

A few from today;


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

SAVTT240 said:


> Well done to all that put the TTOC stand together, was the best looking & deserved the Best Club Award
> 
> Great day & good to catch up with old friends & new
> 
> ...


Alright Sav, hope you are well buddy. Gutted I couldnt make this


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done to all that put the TTOC stand together, was the best looking & deserved the Best Club Award
> ...


Yo dude you was missed today, bet you will be glad when your dissa...dissetat... Dissetation... :x poem is over


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt B said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done to all that put the TTOC stand together, was the best looking & deserved the Best Club Award
> ...


Hi matt, yeah tony thought you were coming as well, ohh well next time 

Are you going to ADI ? I've just booked the onto it with the track run - are you doing it ?

Sav..


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya, had a great day today! big thanks goes to all that arranged the ttoc stand, it looked brilliant, and deserved to win.
met some really nice and helpful people today, really looking forward to the next show.. anyway here are some pics i took..


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

AshleyC said:


> Hiya, had a great day today! big thanks goes to all that arranged the ttoc stand, it looked brilliant, and deserved to win.
> met some really nice and helpful people today, really looking forward to the next show.. anyway here are some pics i took..


Great looking TT Ashley, got more admirers than my TTS 8), nice to see how car proud we all are.

ps look after them wheels :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya mate, thanks alot.. and i sure will, think id still rather have your TT. :lol: 
Nice to meet u, hopefully il see u at castlecombe in october..


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

GUTTED..... 

Had a luvely time elsewhere NOT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

